Ask HN: Examples of Good UI/UX? - pyeu
======
minionslave
[https://www.gov.uk/](https://www.gov.uk/) Was a very interesting example
showing how good UX/UX can be as simple as possible.

Clean text, no fancy animations, Clean fonts and colors

